# Problem with wireless keyboard



## itsbrad212 (Mar 21, 2010)

I recently installed FreeBSD 64 bit on my desktop pc. Throughout the install, I had to use my old 90's PS/2 mouse (which I hate) to navigate the install. I thought "Ok well, maybe the kernel will load it on boot after the install". Apparently, it didn't. I can use the wireless keyboard in the BIOS and anytime before the freebsd loader starts. When I boot, I get some errors like:


```
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored
```

Then, similar errors are showed, until it gets to:


```
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device
```

As soon as it get's to a certain point in the boot process, the light on the wireless mouse/keyboard receiver turns off. It's not an X problem, because well, I haven't installed X yet.

Is there some setting in the installer or something I need to add to my kernel conf file?

(Tried mouse with netbsd, no luck. It works with all linux distros though)

It is hp mouse/keyboard combo. I don't know the model or anything because I got it from a shop (used) and it doesn't appear to have it listed on it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## itsbrad212 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mention this:

I am using FreeBSD 8 and the mouse is connected via USB


----------



## tobii (Mar 22, 2010)

Just a wild guess but have you tried to enable USB Legacy support in your Bios-settings?


----------



## itsbrad212 (Mar 22, 2010)

tobii said:
			
		

> Just a wild guess but have you tried to enable USB Legacy support in your Bios-settings?



Ok I got that working (for some reason it got disabled even though I enabled it). Now, I can use it during the loader and until the freebsd screen where it counts down to choose an option, but after that I get the same errors and the keuboard stops working


----------



## itsbrad212 (Mar 22, 2010)

itsbrad212 said:
			
		

> Ok I got that working (for some reason it got disabled even though I enabled it). Now, I can use it during the loader and until the freebsd screen where it counts down to choose an option, but after that I get the same errors and the keuboard stops working



By working I mean the BIOS setting enabled


----------



## itsbrad212 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is very strange. It seems that if I randomly change usb ports it seems to work eventually. I'd still like to know if I can fix it because it is a big annoyance


----------



## Deleted member 12043 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the same problem.

I can boot and select options in the loader (usb legazy activated in bios), but after that, the keyboard doesn't works.

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 64, under AMD Athlon II x4 620, mainboard gigabyte, and the keyboard + mouse are the Logitech EasyCall Desktop pack.

Thank you and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 28, 2010)

If the keyboard used to work with 7.x, check with hps@ to see whether or not this item is a known quirk that has been addressed in CURRENT -- not all USB devices are created equally and some have issues being detected properly.


----------



## itsbrad212 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm getting my PCI-E Mini -> PCI-E card soon, so I will be installing FreeBSD again at that time. Sorry if this is bringing up a thread a few weeks old. I'm very excited about switching to FreeBSD, this problem just plagues me


----------



## itsbrad212 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry for posting on an old thread, I would just like to confirm that this problem seems to be fixed in the latest 8.1-RC2


----------

